
What can you learn by writing as a developer - xueyongg
https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/post/2020-06-27-how-did-this-start/
======
lalo2302
I share the feeling that writing as a SE gives you a better perspective of the
things you learn. I'm also liking that the old web with the personal blogs is
coming back :D

Do you track the visits to your website somehow? I'm trying to avoid Google
Analytics, but other simpler options look to be expensive.

~~~
codingdave
There is nothing wrong with returning to old school analytics as well. Your
HTTP server has web logs, and tools exist to parse them into nice charts and
graphs. I used AWStats back in the day. I'm sure there are others as well.

------
schaefer
please - get rid of the pop up.

the content I care about is your blog post. why do i have to dismiss a pop up
to get to it?

that pop up was enough friction that I did not read your blog post. I
navigated away.

cheers.

